# Ελληνικές λέξεις στα εβραϊκά



## Costas (Jun 7, 2013)

Υπάρχει ήδη νήμα Εβραϊκές λέξεις στα ελληνικά.

Είμαι άσχετος με το θέμα, απλώς πήγα στο Εβραϊκό Μουσείο και διάβασα για το "τικ", που προέρχεται, λέει, από το ελληνικό "θήκη" και δηλώνει, στη ρωμανιώτικη παράδοση, την ξύλινη θήκη μέσα στην οποία τοποθετείται εφ' όρου ζωής ένας κύλινδρος της Τορά, ακόμα και κατά την ανάγνωσή της από το Βήμα (δεν βγάζουν δηλαδή την Τορά μέσα από το Τικ ούτε την ξαπλώνουν πάνω στο Βήμα, όπως οι Σεφαραδίτες, αλλά μεταφέρουν το Τικ στο Βήμα, το απιθώνουν κάθετα, το ανοίγουν και διαβάζουν).

Αυτό μ' έκανε καταρχήν να αναρωτηθώ πότε έγινε η υιοθέτηση της λέξης "θήκη" από τους Ρωμανιώτες Εβραίους, ώστε το ήτα να ακούγεται ιώτα ("τικ" [ή "τηκ"] και όχι "τεκ"), και δεύτερον με παρακίνησε ν' ανοίξω νήμα με τον παραπάνω τίτλο, χωρίς όμως να συνεισφέρω άλλη λέξη· υπάρχουν άλλοι πολύ αρμοδιότεροι, αν θέλουν.


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2013)

...
Κι εγώ άσχετος με το θέμα είμαι, ωστόσο αν κάτι περάσει από τα χέρια μου, το θυμάμαι:



daeman said:


> Από το ηλεδελτίο του Κουίνιον του περασμένου Σαββάτου (20-11-'10):BACKRONYMS Lots of messages came in following the piece...
> 
> Robert A Rothstein, Professor of Judaic and Slavic Studies at the University of Massachusetts Amherst, tells us that a similar idea "has a long history in Jewish tradition. The ancient rabbis called the device *'notarikon'* (from Greek for 'stenographer') and used it to interpret words in the Bible and Talmud."​



*Notarikon* (Hebrew: נוטריקון‎) is a method of deriving a word, akin to the creation of an acronym, by using each of its initial (Hebrew: ראשי תיבות) or final (Hebrew: סופי תיבות) letters to stand for another word, forming a sentence or idea out of the words. Another variation entails using the first and last letters, or the two middle letters of a word, etc. to form another word. The word "notarikon" is borrowed from Greek language (νοταρικόν)), which in its turn was derived from the Latin word "notarius," meaning "shorthand writer."
_The Dictionary of Jewish usage: a guide to the use of Jewish terms_, by Sol Steinmetz, 2005, [article "Notarikon"]​


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2013)

Μια χρήσιμη πηγή:

Dictionary of Jewish Words
http://books.google.gr/books?id=Wu86sK4ZqlgC&pg=PA172#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## sarant (Jun 7, 2013)

Το σανχεντρίν είναι δάνειο από το συνέδριον.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sanhedrin

Στο λεξικό το ετυμολογικό-αγγλικό του Κλάιν (ο οποίος ήταν ραβίνος) έχει πολλά.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 7, 2013)

Apikoros = αιρετικός (από Επίκουρος)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apikoros
http://www.phorum.gr/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=96633&sid=dbe625f02a1627646a8748c5c6292a12


----------



## sarant (Jun 7, 2013)

Απίστευτο εύρημα, Μιχάλη, μου έφτιαξες τη μέρα (και δεν ήταν εύκολο, σε διαβεβαιώνω!)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2013)

Greek Language and the Jews


----------



## Zazula (Jul 11, 2013)

Άλλη μια εβραϊκή λέξη η οποία έχει ελληνική ετυμολογία είναι η *גימטריא* / *גימטריה*‎ (gēmaṭriyā). Η επικρατέστερη εκδοχή είναι πως προέρχεται από το ελλην. _*γεωμετρία*_· μια άλλη εκδοχή είναι πως προέρχεται από το ελλην. _*γραμματεία*_. Τέλος ορισμένοι βλέπουν σύνδεση με το ελλην. _*γάμμα *_(το οποίο με τη σειρά του είναι σημιτικής προέλευσης). Περισσότερα εδώ: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gematria. H ελληνική λέξη για τον συγκεκριμένο όρο είναι «*γεματρία*», η οποία είναι επομένως αντιδάνειο.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2014)

Από τα ελληνικά προέρχονται και δύο (Ασκενάζι) εβραϊκά επώνυμα:


Sender/Saunders — from _Alexander_.
Kelman/Kalman — from the Greek name _Kalonymous_, popular among Jews in medieval France and Italy. It is the Greek translation of the Hebrew “shem tov” (good name).
http://jewishcurrents.org/the-origins-and-meanings-of-ashkenazic-last-names-12849
http://jewishcurrents.org/follow-going-viral-ashkenazic-name-origins-24440


----------



## Zazula (Apr 7, 2015)

To *pinkas **פנקס *από το _πίναξ _και το *daftar / **diftar **דפתר* (επίσης και *diftera דפתרא*) από το _διφθέρα_.
http://www.balashon.com/2008/02/pinkas.html 
http://www.balashon.com/2008/02/daftar.html​H ανακάλυψη περιλαμβάνεται στο εξόχως ενδιαφέρον άρθρο του Νίκου Σαραντάκου για το *φλιτζάνι*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 6, 2016)

Zazula said:


> Άλλη μια εβραϊκή λέξη η οποία έχει ελληνική ετυμολογία είναι η *גימטריא* / *גימטריה*‎ (gēmaṭriyā). Η επικρατέστερη εκδοχή είναι πως προέρχεται από το ελλην. _*γεωμετρία*_· μια άλλη εκδοχή είναι πως προέρχεται από το ελλην. _*γραμματεία*_. Τέλος ορισμένοι βλέπουν σύνδεση με το ελλην. _*γάμμα *_(το οποίο με τη σειρά του είναι σημιτικής προέλευσης). Περισσότερα εδώ: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gematria. H ελληνική λέξη για τον συγκεκριμένο όρο είναι «*γεματρία*», η οποία είναι επομένως αντιδάνειο.



Δυο χρόνια πιο πριν, σε ένα φόρουμ που λεγόταν πάντα Λεξιλογία... :)



unique said:


> Nickel οι θεωρίες αυτού του είδους μου προξενούν αλλεργίες βαριάς μορφής. Και μάλιστα όταν προέρχονται από τόσο διακεκριμένους ανθρώπους. Μου θυμίζουν την εβραϊκή *Γκεμάτρια*. (Η τελευταία είναι ένα σύστημα με το οποίο ανακαλύπτονται μέσα σε λέξεις κρυμμένες αλήθειες και έννοιες). Είμαι σίγουρος πάντως ότι όταν κάποτε αποκρυπτογραφηθεί ο Όμηρος θα αποκαλυφθούν όλα τα μυστικά των Ε. :devil:


----------



## Χιονάτη (Mar 10, 2021)

אכסניה achshaniya -
Ξενώνας ,χόστελ 
Ας γράψω κι εγώ κάτι


----------



## Zazula (Mar 10, 2021)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δυο χρόνια πιο πριν, σε ένα φόρουμ που λεγόταν πάντα Λεξιλογία... :)


Η οποία παραπομπή βέβαια δεν αναφέρει τίποτε για την ετυμολογία της λέξης, οπότε δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι και τη σκοπιμότητα του σχολίου εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 10, 2021)

Χιονάτη said:


> אכסניה achshaniya -
> Ξενώνας ,χόστελ
> Ας γράψω κι εγώ κάτι


Να πούμε βέβαια ότι εδώ το έτυμον είναι το ελλην. «ξένος».


----------



## Χιονάτη (Mar 10, 2021)

Βεβαίως!Α, και προφέρεται akhsaniya, με λεπτό *σ*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2021)

Zazula said:


> Η οποία παραπομπή βέβαια δεν αναφέρει τίποτε για την ετυμολογία της λέξης, οπότε δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι και τη σκοπιμότητα του σχολίου εδώ.


Απλή σύνδεση ήταν, μάστορα, που την θυμήθηκες πέντε χρόνια μετά... :) :)


----------



## daeman (Oct 18, 2022)

*bimah*, also spelled *Bima, *also called *Almemar*, or *Almemor*, (from Arabic _al-minbar,_ “platform”), in Jewish synagogues, a raised platform with a reading desk from which, in the Ashkenazi (German) ritual, the Torah and Hafṭarah (a reading from the prophets) are read on the Sabbath and festivals. In the Sephardic (Spanish) rite, the entire service is conducted from a platform called a _teba_ (“box”).


*bimah *noun : a raised platform in a synagogue from which the Torah is read
*History and Etymology for bimah*
Yiddish & Late Hebrew; Yiddish _bime_, from Late Hebrew _bīmāh_, *from Late Greek bēma *raised platform — more at BEMA


----------

